# vstcrack.com - kryptominer



## Obineg09 (3 Juli 2019)

die "angebote" unter vstcrack.com führen bei unbedarften nutzern unter macOS zu einer installation eines recht gut gemachten krytpominers, der unter einer auf QEMU basierenden virtuellen maschine läuft.

es ist davon auszugehen, dass ein ganzes netzwerk ähnlicher seiten existiert. da miner nicht ganz mein fach sind, habe ich noch keine liste dazu.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2019)

Crack Software? Anonnym registrierte Websites sind immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/808Trading2/comments/br4bjj
Wer sich da was einfängt ist selber schuld


> Domain Name: VSTCRACK.COM
> Registrar URL: http://tucowsdomains.com
> Updated Date: 2019-06-29T04:30:14
> Creation Date: 2018-08-24T17:35:55
> ...


existiert schon relativ lang.  Angeblich 100% sicher....








						vstcrack.com Erfahrungen | Betrug oder legal?| Scamadviser
					

Überprüfen Sie vstcrack.com mit unserem kostenlosen Bewertungstool und finden Sie heraus, ob vstcrack.com legal und zuverlässig ist. Benötigen Sie eine Beratung? ✓ Melden Sie Betrügereien ✓ Überprüfen Sie Scamadviser!




					www.scamadviser.com


----------



## Obineg09 (9 Juli 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Anonnym registrierte Websites sind immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.



genau. aber wer schaut da schon rein.

klar gibts das schon länger. die bauen sich erst einen kundenstamm auf und dann überlegen sie sich, was sie damit machen. 

ich würde mal grob schätzen dass 95% aller porno- freeware- raubkopien- oder film download seiten auf die ein oder andere art und weise unserös sind. "selbst schuld" ist trotzdem schwierig. an einem betrug ist immer erst mal der betrüger schuld und nicht die opfer.

dass von google bis zu avira usw. keine automatische warnungen aufgrund von eingaben erfolgt, wenn unter der domäne XYZ mit drops oder mit "selbst zu installierender" schadsofware zu erwarten sind, ist bedauerlich.

aber wie sollte man das auch organisieren? die meldungen könnten ja auch gezielt von neidischen mitbewerbern erfolgt und falsch sein.

deswegen funktioniert das (als im idealfall die meldung "gefährliche webseite" a la apple oder firefox) halt nur, wenn deren systeme mechanisch und automatisch mehrfaches autreten von domäne.ru/download/kostenlos.zip (schadsofware.exe) nachzuweisen ist.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2019)

Das Internet ist keine Parklandschaft sondern tiefster Urwald.  Das haben die meisten
 User (noch) nicht begriffen. Wird ihn allerdings auch verschwiegen, um nicht die Profite
 zu schmälern
Wachsamkeit und Vorsicht ist wie im Dschungel oberstes Gebot um nicht zu Schaden zu kommen.


----------



## Obineg09 (16 Juli 2019)

es ist halt ein markt. die ursprüngliche akkumulation des kapitals ist immer irgendwie illegal.


----------



## Hans hase (2 Oktober 2020)

Wie können mir solche Seiten schaden?bin auch anonym im Netz.


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2020)

Dann fängst Du Dir halt anonym einen Schnupfen ein ...
Einem "drive by"-Trojaner ists pups ob er Dich kennt.


----------



## jvvw (17 März 2021)

Hat jetzt jemand eine Antwort wie man den eventuell wegkriegt? Ich glaube ich habe mir auf der Seite einen geholt...


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2021)

Wenig Info für viel Frage ...
Nummer 1 Aspirin >> lade Dir bei einer AV-Seite eine Live-Betriebssystem mit aktuellen Virendefinitionen runter und starte damit Deinen Rechner.
Entweder Du hast nix oder Du hast was und das Livesystem kriegt ihn eingefangen oder Du hast das Vergnügen den Rechner komplett neu aufzusetzen


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2021)

Ich kenne ein   Board, das  auf Entfernung von Trojanern seit Jahrzehnten spezialisiert ist, aber erstens müßte er  sich dort anmelden, das Problem präzise schildern und bei der Nennung von Cracksoftware sofort rausgeschmissen würde.


----------

